# [ODMP] Philadelphia Police Department, Pennsylvania ~ May 8, 2006



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

A Police Officer with the Philadelphia Police Department was killed in the line of duty on May 8, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18307*


----------

